# New seminary starting up



## cih1355 (Aug 11, 2004)

There is a new seminary starting up this fall. It is on the campus of my church. The pastor of my church is the seminary president. Here is the link: http://thecornerstoneseminary.org/index.html


----------



## yeutter (Aug 12, 2004)

The SanFransico Area needs the Gospel desperately. May God prosper this enterpirse


----------

